# 30 feet of cable in a grease trap



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Yep about 30 foot tangled up in a big grease trap. I Didn't think I could get there from a toilet flange. who knew


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

That could be an issue.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

saysflushable said:


> Yep about 30 foot tangled up in a big grease trap. I Didn't think I could get there from a toilet flange. who knew


Well... You shouldn't end up there from a toilet...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Did it end up there by following a vent? 

Many times I've had cables take the path of least resistance, go a direction I'm trying for it 'not' to go, and end up somewhere it shouldn't.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Eeew grease traps! Surprised it made it through the baffle. You must have ran it in there just right.


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

I came in after a unlicensed drain and sewer cleaning company and got 100ft of 1 1/4 sectional cables out of a sewer that they lost and couldnt retrieve. they were still in good shape, added to my collection of cables now. with what i had and this I now have over 300 ft of cables for my K1500. also got a sewer replacement out of the deal too.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

oh no we didn't get through any baffles just a ball of cable in the 1st chamber. 

I told the maintenance guy i seemed to be tangled in a manhole. 2 were outside within 60 feet. I checked both, nothing. then I said we have to check the grease trap. even he said noway when it gets pumped they would notice tp. 

only 2 toilets not much use were backed up in a big strip mall with a big grocery store. anyway some plumber screwed up many moons ago it seems.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

You charged them for your time and cable right?? I would!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> You charged them for your time and cable right?? I would!


Wher the f88k have ya been???


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

My cable doubled back yesterday after hitting the clog. Cable too small, was trying to auger through 6" and my cable wasn't the size to do it. We're going back this week to cut in a cleanout, yard was dug yesterday to get closer to the obstruction. Only 8 feet from where it was dug.


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

I had to repipe and replace the floats in a lift station that was serving a Costco cafeteria. The drains were backing up due to pumps that developed insufficient pressure for the 30foot rise they were tasked with (how they managed to at all for a few years was pure luck). Anyhow, the management had called in a drain cleaning outfit due to not knowing about their sump chamber lift station; the drain cleaning contractor ran his cables in and sliced the living heck out of every float wire and one of the pumps power supply wires. The drain contractor had to foot the bill on that one.


----------

